# Favorite Pazza topings with a cigar?



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok this is sort of a weird one.

The other day I was having some Pizza and a question of topping came up. What toppings go good with different cigars.

I was having a Peperoni and extra cheese with a Padron Maduro 2000. It worked really well. My cousin said that his Ashton VSG wasn't good with the same pizza.

Wondering your thoughts.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Papa John's the works with a Party 3!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Pepperoni - make that double pepperoni on a traditional tomato and cheese pizza.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Mushroom and Black Olives work for me, with or without a stogie!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i like bacon and ham on my pizza... and if i were making it myself, i'd put some fresh green peppers on top of the cheese, bake in the flavor, then pull 'em off before i ate it....

i haven't a clue what would go well with it.

i have tried a cigar and ice cream together....


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Peperoni & Jalapenos for me please


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Green Olives and Mushrooms here!


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Stuffed Crust Veggie Pizza with Jalapenos....Alfredo Sauce....a dry Sicilian Herb Dressing...crisp Bacon....and a Garlic Spray! Screw the cigar, after you eat this your taste buds are TOASTED!!*

Make a large 14" in Diameter ( 1/4" thick) pizza dough. Stretch the dough about 1" over the edge of the pan. Take about 12 ounces of your favorite Shredded Cheese and make a thick ring around the inside edge of the pan. Fold the over-hanging dough back over the cheese ring and seal the edge tightly (like a pie crust). Ring size should be like a BoliCE

Spread Alfredo Sauce across the dough, none on the cheese ring. Cover this with a sprinkling of Mozzarella Shredded Cheese. In this order add; fresh cut Green Peppers, Purple Onions, Mushrooms, Black or Green sliced Olives, Roma Tomatoes diced, and circular slices of Jalapenos. Place a lite sprinkle of your choice of a Shredded Cheese over the top. Top with a generous amount of a dry Sicilian Herb Dressing.

Optional: Finely dice some Bacon. Place a piece of parchment paper on a seperate pizza pan or cookie sheet. Place the bacon on the paper.
Place both pans in a 475* pre-heated oven for about 9 or 10 minutes. When done place Bacon on a paper towel to drain.

Generously spray just the Cheese Crust in two trips around the edge using an aerosol can of Garlic Spray. Keep the nozzle about 1" or less above the crust. Sprinkle the crisp Bacon all over the top of the pizza and slightly pat it down into the top cheese with the bottom of the spatula blade. Stand back and lightly sptitz the top of the pizza with the Garlic Spray.

The aroma is decadent and the crust and the veggies simply glisten from the addition of the Garlic Spray!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

You know Bob, I'm just figuring it out, all your communication must be either by computer, mail or telephone. Between that pizza and all the cigars, you probably have breath that would knock a buzzard off a crap wagon. u :r


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Seattle bound! Keep your eyes on the sky Dave, and wear a hat!! :fu


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

You guys are all VERY strange!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

ROTF LMAO PMP!!!!!!

You guys are classic! still giggling about the buzzard and crap wagon - dang!

BTW, there's these things called breath mints and toothbrushes - try em sometime - they work pretty good!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

:r @ Bob and Dave




Ctop


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

sgoselin said:


> You guys are all VERY strange!!


Must be the company I've been keeping lately!


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> BTW, there's these things called breath mints and toothbrushes - try em sometime - they work pretty good!


Tried one of those breath mints. Found one in the mens room in a porcelain cupboard. Took forever to eat it and I didn't like the taste. u 
Agree with you on the toothbrush but mine ran out of batteries...I do have them on my Christmas Wish List though.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

okie2 said:


> Tried one of those breath mints. Found one in the mens room in a porcelain cupboard. Took forever to eat it and I didn't like the taste. u
> Agree with you on the toothbrush but mine ran out of batteries...I do have them on my Christmas Wish List though.


Ok.... so mints are out, how 'bout gum? Y'know, circuit city and best buy, not to mention walmart and a few other stores carry batteries.... or there's the good old fashioned type that use "man" power...


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> Ok.... so mints are out, how 'bout gum? Y'know, circuit city and best buy, not to mention walmart and a few other stores carry batteries.... or there's the good old fashioned type that use "man" power...


"Man power" 
Boy, talk about "light dawning on marblehead". Great suggestion! Thanks Churchlady!

I'm out of here! :z


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Hehehe... been a pleasure bantering - have a nice day!


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Back to pizza...


Italian sausage, canadian bacon, black olives and mushrooms
and of course sauce and cheese. MMMMMMM mmmmmm!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

okie, you still have your teeth at that age??


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

IHT said:


> okie, you still have your teeth at that age??


*RIBBIT!!*


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, first off you need some homebrew to go with your pizza and cigar! :al The pizza should be homemade on a crunchy chewy crust made from hi-gluten, semolina, and all purpose flour. The sauce should be thick and pungently spiced with oregano, basil, sage, thyme, hot pepper flakes, and garlic. I like to top mine off with fresh mozzarella cheese, olives, portabella mushrooms, and *MEAT*. Then shave on some aged pecorino romano to top it all off. I've been making homemade salamis and pepperonis that simply kick butt on a pizza. Bake that sucker on a pizza stone preheated to 525F. I love to cook and pizza is one of my favorite things to make! Here's to you Mr. Atkins :fu !!! he he. 

SB


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Slverbck,
Your pizza sounds awesome. Try mixing some provolone in the recipe & see what you think. The peccarino romano is pretty awesome stuff though.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Anchovies? Anybody? Not as easy as the old days, but every once and awhile I'll find a Parlor that still has anchovies. Salty and original! Then rinse the pallette with a real Coca Cola from Europe that has "Sugar" instead of that bleeping High Fructose Corn Syrup (not to be a snob, but I don't drink the Booze anymore, it's fun to get the real thing). I just order a couple of cases for the summer. If you can handle the Anchovies, try 'em again...they taste good swimming in that pizza sauce with olives etc............



Okie2.....I bet you tell all the ladies you'll turn into a prince, don't you? :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

> Well, first off you need some homebrew to go with your pizza and cigar! The pizza should be homemade on a crunchy chewy crust made from hi-gluten, semolina, and all purpose flour. The sauce should be thick and pungently spiced with oregano, basil, sage, thyme, hot pepper flakes, and garlic. I like to top mine off with fresh mozzarella cheese, olives, portabella mushrooms, and MEAT. Then shave on some aged pecorino romano to top it all off. I've been making homemade salamis and pepperonis that simply kick butt on a pizza. Bake that sucker on a pizza stone preheated to 525F. I love to cook and pizza is one of my favorite things to make! Here's to you Mr. Atkins !!! he he.


That pizza sounds awsome, unlike rns with anchovies. u


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

RNS Where do you order Real Coke from I have been looking for it forever.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

ANCHOVIES?!?!?! u 

Black olives and pepperoni or the works.... goes great with a mc#4!!

Would love to try real Coca-cola! Right now my current addiction is DR. Pepper, which by the way goes great with the above.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Coca-Cola still markets the cane sugar Coke in the US as a kosher version for Passover, but it's VERY hard to find and is only sold for a few weeks. It has a yellow cap with the Kosher seal on it.


-Q


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

They also have Dr. Pepper with sugar, I bought a few cases last summer of Coca Cola and Dr. Pepper. My teenager went gaga over the Dr. Pepper, to me though the real Coke w/ sugar is just great with a cigar....decadent!  
A whole summer of eye watering, sharp, tasty Coca Cola!  I'm always trying to relive the 60's and my childhood, this pop brings it right back. http://www.popsoda.com/index.html


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

What a fantastic site Dave, thanks. I think I will order some of that real Coca-Cola. I've had it before, thats what you get in Germany and it is sooooo much better then the stuff in the states. Also Coca-Cola light kicks diet Coke in the rump.

Ctop


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

coppertop said:


> What a fantastic site Dave, thanks.
> 
> Ctop


Thank robmcd, he put that site up a year ago. I just keep throwing it around the internet.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh ok, thanks robmcd  and you to Dave for continuing to re-post it


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

relaxnsmoke said:


> They also have Dr. Pepper with sugar, I bought a few cases last summer of Coca Cola and Dr. Pepper. My teenager went gaga over the Dr. Pepper, to me though the real Coke w/ sugar is just great with a cigar....decadent!
> A whole summer of eye watering, sharp, tasty Coca Cola!  I'm always trying to relive the 60's and my childhood, this pop brings it right back. http://www.popsoda.com/index.html


Great site Dave. Been looking for Hires Root Beer, used to drink it back in my caddying days. Caddied 18 holes double and have a Hires and two packs of peanut butter nabs and go do it again. Thanks for helping me find an "old friend".


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Dave You go boy that site rocks. I ordered a ton of different soda's and they all got here with no problem. Thanks again.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

What's a Pazza???


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

relaxnsmoke said:


> They also have Dr. Pepper with sugar, I bought a few cases last summer of Coca Cola and Dr. Pepper. My teenager went gaga over the Dr. Pepper, to me though the real Coke w/ sugar is just great with a cigar....decadent!
> A whole summer of eye watering, sharp, tasty Coca Cola!  I'm always trying to relive the 60's and my childhood, this pop brings it right back. http://www.popsoda.com/index.html


Thanks for the link. I really miss a coffe soda called Manhatten Special. The site does not have it but they do have two other new brands i'll give a try.

Back to the original Topic. I'd go with an authentic Quattro Formag and a nice red wine.


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, it's kind of hard for anyone outside of Ann Arbor Michigan, but the House Special (ham, pepperoni, peppers and onions) at Pizza House along with some of their breadsticks are amazing with cigars. Especially for that late-night smoke at 2am.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Pepperoni Mushroom Black olives for me


----------

